# French autoroute charges.



## steve4kay (Aug 22, 2008)

here's a site I've just had a little furkle on...change to english top right hand corner...not quite worked out how to change from car to camping car !!!interesting site though.its now on my bookmarks along with various aires that i know and love..                                www.autoroutes.fr


----------



## walkers (Aug 22, 2008)

steve4kay said:


> here's a site I've just had a little furkle on...change to english top right hand corner...not quite worked out how to change from car to camping car !!!interesting site though.its now on my bookmarks along with various aires that i know and love.. www.autoroutes.fr


 the oes we have used in france and spain charge the same as for a car


----------



## Belgian (Aug 22, 2008)

***** said:


> Cheaper not to use them and you will see more.
> We frequently come across very nice and interesting places just by accident
> If we were on toll roads, this would not happen


Completely agreed *****,
Unless you are in a hurry (wilders don't hurry ) take and pay the péages; otherwise take the N-roads (or better the D's ).  Have a good meal in a 'Routier' and a night-over,(there or in an 'aire') with the money saved on the péages. So many things to see and to discover in ' la douce France' you would have missed at 130km/h on a toll-road. 
There is only one country in the world 'qui vit à la française' (besides Belgium ) 
(quote: Les péages: c'est pour les fous ou les étrangers- est c'est la même chose)  (this is NOT my own finding !!)


----------



## steve4kay (Aug 22, 2008)

*autoroutes*

search the sight more carefully !  there is an option NOT to use the autoroutes, that is the way i will travel. remember, the joy is in the travelling, not knowing where the arrival is !


----------



## mlynnf50 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Steve if you use the Michelin site, its all in english and just the same, the N roads are great in France not like our A roads in England and I agree you do see more.  You do have the option to put in avoid tolls but not the option for motorhomes unfortunately, I think there is a niche in the market for someone to do route planners for motorhome, it would have certainly helped us when we got stuck under a bridge in Italy that stated it was high. enough for us


----------



## t&s (Sep 7, 2008)

add the autoroute charges to the cost of the fuel and it is dearer per mile than motoring over here 
it used to be cheaper but alas no longer


----------



## clarkpeacock (Sep 8, 2008)

walkers said:


> the oes we have used in france and spain charge the same as for a car



Unless you've got 3 axles then they charge you as a truck! I don't use them anymore......


----------



## Belgian (Sep 8, 2008)

mlynnf50 said:


> I think there is a niche in the market for someone to do route planners for motorhome,


There is at least one: Michelin has a book: 'Escapades en camping-car' (in French and a Dutch translation: 'Met de camper door Frankrijk'). Maybe one of these years they will have an English version.  You may also obtain info on http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm. (also satnav POI's for downloading -but again only French).
If French 'péages' could not be avoided: allways state :'classe deux' (class 2)
no matter the lenght, weight, height.... don't allow yourself  to get ripped-off by paying truck fares !


----------



## t&s (Sep 11, 2008)

one other tip for the autoroutes is always check your change 
they will try to rip you off if they can


----------

